# Star Anise - Should I be worried?



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

I recently read an article on Web MD about a report in 2003 regarding the herb Star Anise, and went on to research further and discovered this herb is not recommended for consumption during pregnancy.

I have had several cups of Tazo Chai Tea over the last week - and it has Star Anise listed as an ingredient. I am 23 weeks pregnant.

I called Tazo & they have a pat, non-committal answer that all their ingredients are all natural, organic, blah blah.

Are there any herbalists here who can help me make sense of this? Should I be worried?


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

Just me speaking here, but you'd have to consume MASSIVE amounts...If it were me, I wouldn't worry abt. a few cups of tea........I've had tea with it in it during my preg. I'm 37 weeks now...

Web MD in My op. seems to go a little over board on herbs but yet they say it's ok to take med's(prescrpits) during preg....To me that is FAR MORE DANGEROUS! in Web MD's op, any herb is dangerous! Yes there are some that are clearly not for preg. but in my op, then you ask an herbalist not an MD that is clearly not schooled in natural ways of health....

Just me shouting off though!

Blessings!


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Thank you thank you.... I was so worried, and feeling so terrible for not reading the ingredients & researching - when I'm usually so good at that.







:
I'll try to relax a little now...


----------



## WildNettle (Oct 25, 2006)

TOTALLY agree w/ Avena. I personally don't believe much of anything about herbs that comes from places like WebMD. I also drink a fair amount of homemade chai-ish tea, w/star anise in it, and I have no concerns (I'm 15 weeks). You would have to be using high, medicinal strength doses, which I doubt you'd ever do. Aviva Romm's Natural Preg. book has good info on herbs to use, and herbs to avoid during pg, as does Rosemary Gladstar's herbal Healing for WOmen..


----------

